# Just a quick update (We Have Got Our First Meeting with SW)



## Babypigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,

We have just been invited to our first meeting with a SW and we are both very excited but extremely nervous. 

What should we be expecting, what questions will she ask and how formal/informal will this meeting been?

Just to say the meeting is at our La's office, which we thought we would have a home visit but this must not be the way for our LA. 

Any input and advice will be greatly appreciated  

Thanks
Babypigmy


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi babypigmy

How exciting to have your first meeting and as you say it is a little unusual for it to be at the SW offices rather than your home.  

I suspect it will be quite informal - letting you know a little more about adoption and exploring your experiences, thoughts and expectations.  

I'd just be myself and see how it goes.  If you have any specific questions, then this is the time to ask.

Good luck
Bop


----------



## Babypigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well.

We have had our initial interview with the SW and all seemed to go very well. All the worries   we had are apparently nothing to panic about and will not be an issue. (When she said that I felt as though a huge weight had been lifted. )

So basically we have to wait for the SW to write a mini report about us and pass this on to her manager.  The manager will decide whether to accept us. (fingers crossed all will be well   ) SW said that it will be fine and had put us down for the August prep course.   (this is to be confirmed when the write to us to lets us know if we have been accepted).

All in all we both felt it was a positive experience and can't wait to go on the prep course and meet all the other prospective adopters and adopters.

Will keep you posted of any developments.

Babypigmy


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Congratulations hun, you will soon be on your way, we really enjoyed training x


----------

